# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Storage Shed recommendations

## pommie2000

Hi guys, 
Im looking at picking up a space saver storage shed to go along the side of the house. 
It will be just used to store the kids toys and camping gear in. 
I was going to grab something from Bunnings or off eBay unless you recommend another retailer or brand i should consider? 
Thanks

----------


## Uncle Bob

I seen what I thought were good prices in the Stratco fliers  Storage Sheds | Garden Shed | Sheds | Lockers | Stratco 
Otherwise buying from a local hardware store isn't a bad idea (especially when delivered with parts missing  :Wink:  )

----------

